# what are pillow top cadillac seats worth?



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

What is a clean set of tan 1991 cadillac fleetwood brougham pillow top seats worth??

From a d elegance?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

$10 Send them to FLA


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

i'll give u 100 :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

If they will fit in a cutty I'll pic them up and pay you for them


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

dam you,lol


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

not sure on the fitment ....... anyone know about them fitting in a cutty?


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 14 2008, 05:43 PM~12159665
> *What is a clean set of tan 1991 cadillac fleetwood brougham pillow top seats worth??
> 
> From a d elegance?
> *



I paid 90 bucks for mine


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

wow great deal!


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

At least 250 if in perfect condition even more, I paid 300 for a set last weekend


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 16 2008, 03:23 PM~12171656
> *not sure on the fitment ....... anyone know about them fitting in a cutty?
> *


how about some pics, so We can look at them. I was going to swap out my seats for seats out of a lincoln but they measured to be too wide. They were nice though


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

the front seat isn't split off this four door to fit a 2 door though for passengers to get into the back seat


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2008, 06:08 AM~12178033
> *how about some pics, so We can look at them. I was going to swap out my seats for seats out of a lincoln but they measured to be too wide. They were nice though
> *


 They will not fit a Cutlass they are too wide


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/pts/889790457.html

front seats, rear, door panels and misc for $300

not mine, use as reference


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Nov 17 2008, 07:26 PM~12183174
> *http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/pts/889790457.html
> 
> front seats, rear, door panels and misc for $300
> ...


thanks so much.

I believe they only come in the d elegance and these are super clean.....

I was estimating they should be worth around 300 or so for the complete front and back seats ........... tops and bottoms.............

pillow tops....

I guess you could use the covers for a 2 door euro lac conversion............








ttt

it would be better than sending or shipping whole seats as well......


hit me up if anyone is interested.....


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

pics?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2008, 06:08 AM~12178033
> *how about some pics, so We can look at them. I was going to swap out my seats for seats out of a lincoln but they measured to be too wide. They were nice though
> *


look for fwd caddys with pillows the will fit in g-body's


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

my tan ones are now sold

possibly a red set and another tan set soon

also, i found a 2 door biarritz el dorado? with red pillowtops


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Nov 16 2008, 12:39 PM~12172119
> *I paid 90 bucks for mine
> *


 2xs i paid 98.00 for mine


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 27 2008, 12:08 PM~12275367
> *my tan ones are now sold
> 
> possibly a red set and another tan set soon
> ...


How much u want f/da red pillow tops? Wat else can u get f/da Eldorado?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

let me make sure the car is still there


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

tan pillows no longer available


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s+Nov 27 2008, 12:08 PM~12275367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

thanks homie


----------

